# ***OFFICIAL*** Rich Franklin vs. Vitor Belfort Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Rich "Ace" Franklin facing Vitor "The Phenom" Belfort in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## LRV (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, first member of the Franklin bandwagon! Franklin, FTW!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm hoping Franklin can catch him, but I think Vitor may take this due to his speed. This is a great fight on paper.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Really looking forward to this one. Big fan of both Franklin and Belfort, so hoping they put on a show. Backing Ace to take the win.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight - Belfort all the way! if it stays standing (which i think it will coz hardly see franklin shoot) can't see vitor losing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm very nervous for this fight. I'd love to see Franklin catch him and drop him, but thats going to be hard for Franklin to do. Anyways, this fight should be very exciting

My prediction:


....Franklin KO via Piledriver.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's the deal.. Vitor usually runs into problems & gets frustrated going off rhythm if the opponents can take him down & smother him around...(ie..Tito, Randy, Hendo...ect)... Franklin will not be able to do that because he doesn't have a strong enough ground or submission game to finish or put Vitor in trouble & usually opts to his bread & butter, his striking in out pointing his opponents... the only problem here is Vitor's been on a tear lately & is super confident...his mental game was last known to want to fight Fedor that says a lot....And dropping to lighter weights at 185 he is even quicker & lighter on his feet than he was his light heavyweight/heavyweights days in the UFC..he was so quick in the Lindland fight that only the slow-mo replay actually catches his hand speed... I see this fight Vitor winning whereever & hoever he wants it...He's got better ground game, better hands & speed...Rich is just like a poorman's version of Vitor without the bjj & speed....Vitor is reborn, he'll be champ again... Rich on the hand will be a new gate keeper for the light heavyweights..since Jardine hasn't been up to par...


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Franklin all the way. Belfort hasn't interested me in a while because I got tired of expecting something from him that he just couldn't consistently deliver. 

I think Franklin has a good shot at this and can win by Unan. Dec.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Vitor has better hands than Rich, and neither really like to use kicks too much. Vitor is dangerous with his knees also and has better bjj.

I think Vitor finishes Rich with strikes at some point in the fight. He matches up very well with Franklin. Should be a very fun fight.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

I take Vitor in this one. I do respect Rich Franklin a lot but i dont share the same love most UFC fans have for him. I dont think he is ever going to hold the title or even really threaten the top contenders at 205 so i dont really care if he loses this one.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

palmerboy said:


> I take Vitor in this one. I do respect Rich Franklin a lot but i dont share the same love most UFC fans have for him. I dont think he is ever going to hold the title or even really threaten the top contenders at 205 so i dont really care if he loses this one.


He did threaten Hendo (some people think he won/should have won), and Hendo held his own against Rampage. 

I think Rich probably won't be a challenger for the belt, but he is definitely a top level gatekeeper for the division. 

I could see him doing well against Page, Rashad, Forrest, Shogun... hell anyone in the division minus Machida and Silva. (I'm not saying that he will beat all of them, but that he could beat them, and that he would do well against them.)


----------



## jdig_theanimal (Sep 7, 2009)

who is vitor anymore? lol j/k a threat to franklin but i believe he has this in the bag 

maybe vitor should go back to modeling


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I said Rich

Vitor hasn't looked good in his last couple of fights, yes he ko'd Matt L quick, but maybe that just means Matt L isn't on top form. Vitor took 2 rounds to ko Terry Martin, and didn't look that amazing doing so.


----------



## Don$ukh (Jan 2, 2007)

Rich and Vitor are great fighters and predicting this fight is hard. 

Rich Ace could of easily been given the victory against Hendo, I still watch that fight and find it hard to score a winner. Apart from this Hendo loss not many people realise that only A.Silva and Machida have ever beaten Rich. Beleive me that the guy is a tough elite fighter.

Im sure A.Silva has helped Vitor giving him a lot of knowledge of Franklins unorthodox style. I also have no doubt that Matt Hume has also came up with a great game plan and Rich will be even more improved under his tutelage.
This is looking like a great fight!!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm surprised so many people are picking Vitor to win this fight. How people can make statements like Vitor's ground game is better, Rich is a poor mans Vitor, Rich will have to outpoint him etc are beyond me. There is zero evidence that would support these claims. 

In 29 fights Rich has never been submitted and he's only gone to decision in 4 fights. Also, he's only lost to current champions and 2 fighters that are considered the best in the world and Dan Henderson a former champ in a fight that many people thought he should have won. Overlooking Franklin in this fight is a big mistake. He has just as many ways to win if not more than Vitor does. I'd even say that Rich has better stand up than Vitor. 

Rich via (T)KO probably in the second or third round.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ill take Vitor is this by knock out. I dont see rich taking him down, but if he does i think these two will cancel each others ground game out (both of these guys have extremely underrated ground games). Vitor is very quick and rich doesnt have a lot of power in his hands . Rich will probably try and do what he did against hammil and kick the body a lot. I dont see that working, vitor will get his timing and put him to sleep.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Vitor is very quick? No he was very quick, a long long time ago, he is hardly that anymore. 
Being in A.Silva's camp is not enough to suddenly improve/ return to form.

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=7737

All I see here is Lindland getting flash ko'd, (like Griffin got flash ko'd v Jardine), not proof that Vitor is suddenly back to his old self. 
Plus Rich wasn't out struck by Henderson, and lasted longer v A.Silva than Forest, he is no slouch on the feet.

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=2434


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

"The Phenom" by 2nd round TKO. Anybody want to make a bet...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Belfort returns to his old ways..

Belfort via first round TKO..


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Franklin all the way. Belfort hasn't interested me in a while because I got tired of expecting something from him that he just couldn't consistently deliver.


But your still interested in CroCop?  jk


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Belfort is gonna continue his brutal KO streak, we're gonna see classic Vitor here i think.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Belfort said:


> But your still interested in CroCop?  jk


Whoa, whoa, whoa.... easy with that salt 

I liked Belfort, I've been on Mirko's nuts for so long, he can't scrape me off no matter what he does.


----------



## suprafan386 (Oct 22, 2008)

I like Rich Franklin in this fight I think he can avoid Belfort's brawling style and out point him or just pick him apart till he gets the ko. Franklin in round three is my opinion. I do love Belfort because he is exciting to watch and I want him to win the fight, but just think Rich is better then him all around.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa.... easy with that salt
> 
> I liked Belfort, I've been on Mirko's nuts for so long, he can't scrape me off no matter what he does.


Lol, two very talented and successful fighters..

But I would also have to choose Cro Cop over Belfort


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

This is such a tough fight to pick. Vitor has the speed adavantage IMO but Franklin has some versatile striking which cathces a lot of people out. I think Franklin will take it, but it's just gut instinct and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see it go the other way.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The longer the fight goes on, the better for Franklin. Rich has shown good recovery ability against Hendo and Wandy. It took Anderson a lot of heavy shots to drop him. I see Vitor landing a few big shots and winning the first round, but he wont stop Franklin. Rich will recover and push the pace in the next two rounds and win the fight.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

For the record, GSP has said *Franklin*, Dan Henderson said *Franklin*, and Brian Bowles, *Franklin*.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it's really a tough call to pick either fighter to win this one..

On one hand you have Rich Franklin - He has very good standup, will probably have slightly longer reach over Belford, he will also come into the octagon with a good game plan combined with UFC championship experience.. Rich is simply very tough to beat standing up unless your Anderson Silva, and I believe that is what Belford will try and do, out box Rich in this one..

Now Belford has better boxing skills on paper then Rich Franklin, his back ground and training says it all..He's quick with very good fundamentals and combination punches. He is also over his mental issues from years ago and seems to have his MMA career back on track with recent wins. So the question is, will Belford be to fast for Rich Franklin, or will Frankin match that speed and counter and catch Belford? 

If it goes to the ground it will most likely stall, Franklin can defend submissions attempts as shown in previous fights so Belford most likely won't tap Rich out either in this one..

I believe this fight has alot of intangables to think about and could be close to a pick em as far as I am concerned. 

If I must pick a winner - I have to go with Rich "Ace" Franklin just because of his vast winning MMA experience and UFC championship status (win/lose record in big fights). Also simply just because he usually finds more ways to win these big fights more often then Belford does..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I did have Vitor down for this but thinking about it....Belfort has looked good in his last 2 fights without question BUT those 2 fights were against Terry 'polystyrene chin' Martin and epically old Matt Lindland. 

So im changing my pick to Rich.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry for double post. Did Vitor have to go and shed some weight in the weigh ins? If so will this take it out of him cardio wise?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

pipe said:


> Sorry for double post. Did Vitor have to go and shed some weight in the weigh ins? If so will this take it out of him cardio wise?


Yes, but it wasn't a lot of weight, and it shouldn't effect him very much, if at all.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Vitor gets a KO win here. He is focused and red hot off of his last few wins. Franklin looks to be in good shape but I just get the feeling that he wouldn't be able to compare to Vitor standing up. I don't see a grappling match out of this since they are pretty much even on the ground and I'm sure Franklin will want to finish this fight against one of the greatest strikers ever to move up the LHW food chain (even though this is at 195). Another aspect is Vitor's renewed love in karate. It may be the x-factor as it will give him better footwork, patience, and accuracy--something that is sure to take out the aggressive and brawling style of Franklin.

Prediction: Vitor Belfort knocks out Franklin in the middle of the second round with a nice punch combo.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

SSD said:


> I think Vitor gets a KO win here. He is focused and red hot off of his last few wins. Franklin looks to be in good shape but I just get the feeling that he wouldn't be able to compare to Vitor standing up. I don't see a grappling match out of this since they are pretty much even on the ground and I'm sure Franklin will want to finish this fight against one of the greatest strikers ever to move up the LHW food chain (even though this is at 195). Another aspect is Vitor's renewed love in karate. It may be the x-factor as it will give him better footwork, patience, and accuracy--something that is sure to take out the aggressive and brawling style of Franklin.
> 
> Prediction: Vitor Belfort knocks out Franklin in the middle of the second round with a nice punch combo.


Yeah, I hear you with what you're saying about Vitor, but don't you have to consider Rich Franklin as one the best at his weight? I think lately Rich is flying under the radar just a little bit..

Rich was really only dominated by one fighter several times in his career and that was Anderson Silva. Outside of Anderson Silve Rich Franklin has dominated mostly all his quality opponents. Vitor bye knockout you say? Well, maybe but Rich Franklin getting knocked out cold in fights is very rare... Rich got killed by Silva in there first fight and mainly in the Tae clinch with those devestating knees blows from Silva. Rich also stopped early in his career against Machida, but wasn't out cold.. Vitor's style is a bit different from both Machida and Silva. Also consider Rich to be a bit more use to fighting in an octagon cage as apposed to Belford.. That may or may not be a factor though..

Lastly the drastic reported weight cut may effect Vitor in the later rounds if it goes that far.. I just don't think you can count out Rich Franklin in this fight.. :confused02:


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

JIBBBY, maybe I should expand. I said KO because Franklin is getting old and the more you get hit (and Franklin gets hit a lot) the closer you get to where Wanderlei ad Chuck are now with there fragile chins. Second, Franklin is getting a bit inconsistent recently.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

cutting the extra .25 pounds won't effect Belfort's cardio unless it was a sign he was already having problems which is doubtful considering he was preparing to fight at Affliction 3 at MW, guys gotta remember I spit a quarter of a pound, Kimbo's beard would weigh more than that.

That said I see Franklin taking this, I think Belfort is being heavily overated because his decimation of Matt Lindland was so impressive, it took him over half the fight to put away Terry Martin a guy whose name doesnt even deserve to be in the same sentence as Franklin. Franklin is a very smart fighter who I expect to out point Belfort the key will be in how the judges score it I think and I worry about another result like the Henderson fight were Belfort gets the nod to landing some bombs. Regardless Im picking Franlklin to take a decision if not finish Belfort late.People forget that outside the Couture cut that Matt Lindland is the most elite fighter Belfort has ever beaten.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I am torn on this fight I would love to see a 3 round war but I can see Franklin taking it by decision or Vitor with a quick KO.So if it is a fast fight I pick Vitor if it goes the distance I think Franklin will outpoint him.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> That said I see Franklin taking this, I think Belfort is being heavily overated because his decimation of Matt Lindland was so impressive


I have to agree.. Or more so we have a grey area for Vitor Belford as we have not seen him tested yet against a top 5 UFC fighter until tonight like Rich Franklin. This is a big step up in competition which Belford is not use to in a long time..Yes the win over Matt Lindland was a flash knockout and was over before it started..Of course he looked great in that win.. 

Tonight, we will see if infact Vitor Belford can step up and take out a game Rich Franklin. I got go with Ace in this one..


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

SSD said:


> JIBBBY, maybe I should expand. I said KO because Franklin is getting old and the more you get hit (and Franklin gets hit a lot) the closer you get to where Wanderlei ad Chuck are now with there fragile chins. Second, Franklin is getting a bit inconsistent recently.


I can fully see how you would think this. I don't disagree as we have seen great fighters recently become very fragile and average rate fighters almost over night.. The Chuck Lidell's, Matt Hughes, etc.. However, I don't think Rich Franklin is in that mix just yet. He is a bit younger and still has something left in the tank I believe.. Until he get's flattened by someone other then Anderson Silva or Machida I just can't count out Rich Franklin in any fight.. That dude is badass and a hall of famer..

I think too many people are writing off Rich Franklin already.. Tonight we should see alot though..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

War Franklin!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Franklin TKO R2! Come on Rich!


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Vitor looks kind of small.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm nervous. Come on Ace, kick some ass!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

SOB! Good punches, clean win, long ass feeling out period.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

wowwoe


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Way to go vitor, the phenom has returned.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Meh...


I'm going to bed. 


This fight doesn't inspire or intrigue me.


Wow the UFC put on a bad performance tonight.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I the only one thinking only the jab caught Rich and he kind of got pushed down only to be put away by a hammerfist straight to the back of the head?

Never mind I saw the right and the left connect in the replay now but still big hammerfist to the back of the head was the finisher lol. 

Good win I guess but a bit anticlimactic I would hae liked to see a bit more of a fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

****. ****. ****. That was terrible.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Am I the only one thinking only the jab caught Rich and he kind of got pushed down only to be put away by a hammerfist straight to the back of the head?


In replay the first punch on the ground does seem to be dead in the back of his head.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Am I the only one thinking only the jab caught Rich and he kind of got pushed down only to be put away by a hammerfist straight to the back of the head?


Wait, after watching the replay I agree. He was fine, then he got hit right on the back of the head.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That first left hook Vitor caught Rich with on the ground was BRUTAL. The two hammerfists that landed on the back of the head were unfortunate, but Franklin was out.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow its time for franklin to retire, maybe try acting or go back to school teaching.

Looks like silva might have some trouble with vitor. Using MMA math, vitor finished franlin much quicker than both silvas fights agains franlin.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Reality Check said:


> Wow its time for franklin to retire, maybe try acting or go back to school teaching.
> 
> Looks like silva might have some trouble with vitor. *Using MMA math*, vitor finished franlin much quicker than both silvas fights agains franlin.


You automatically lose


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Someone ban that douche already. Trolling every thread.(Aimed at reality check)

Unfortunate for Rich, like to see him back asap. Think Vitor should have another win before Silva.


----------



## Breadflow (Aug 30, 2009)

Reality Check said:


> Wow its time for franklin to retire, maybe try acting or go back to school teaching.
> 
> Looks like silva might have some trouble with vitor. Using MMA math, vitor finished franlin much quicker than both silvas fights agains franlin.


So Franklin loses a fight to a very talented fighter and it's time to retire?
You're an idiot.


----------



## thuggedout (Nov 18, 2007)

to be honest, i say let anderson fight at the higher weight classes and give vitor one more fight, if he wins, forget nate or dan henderson, and make anderson vs. vitor


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Reality Check said:


> Wow its time for franklin to retire, maybe try acting or go back to school teaching.
> 
> Looks like silva might have some trouble with vitor. Using MMA math, vitor finished franlin much quicker than both silvas fights agains franlin.


Can I ask you WTF HAVE YOU BEEN SMOKING and CAN I HAVE SOME?!?!? Frankllin has looked really good latel agaisnt Henderson, (should have gotten the W) against Wanderlei, Hammill, and Lutter. 

What is wron with having good streak of fights and then losing to Belfort who has allways been a top quality fighter? 

Maybe Rich will never get the title again but he has ALOT of exciting matchups to offer still.

Also I would like to nominate you to receive the ban hammer aswell, trolls must be ELIMINATED! lol


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Franklin isn't main event material imo.. Co-main for sure but not main.. I know he has won a lot but when he losses he losses BAD!


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

ok franklin got owned by silva twice, got out pointed by hendo and beat up lutter who sucks anyway. Maybe its not time for him to retire but hes showed he cant hang with top athletes


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

Soze22 said:


> Franklin isn't main event material imo.. Co-main for sure but not main.. I know he has won a lot but when he losses he losses BAD!


yeah, i'm sure you'd have more fun putting in some quality time with your right hand...stfu


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice win for Vitor. Rich shouldnt retire but they should stop having him headline events. This is the 3rd this year..boring fights with henderson and wanderlei (except for few spurts and very end) and quick loss to vitor. Rich seems like a goodguy but he has personality of a tadpole.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

T-Pain said:


> Nice win for Vitor. Rich shouldnt retire but they should stop having him headline events. This is the 3rd this year..boring fights with henderson and wanderlei (except for few spurts and very end) and quick loss to vitor. Rich seems like a goodguy but he has personality of a tadpole.


Please explain to me how his fights with Henderson and Wanderlei were boring? Take your time and give me reasons because those fights were pretty much hardcore BRAWLS. I just dont understand why you think they were boring. 

Your entitled to your oppinion i just wanna try to understand why it is such an odd one.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Please explain to me how his fights with Henderson and Wanderlei were boring? Take your time and give me reasons because those fights were pretty much hardcore BRAWLS. I just dont understand why you think they were boring.
> 
> Your entitled to your oppinion i just wanna try to understand why it is such an odd one.


Hes a fan of T-Pain so that'll show you his intelligence level. Rich's last two fights were very exciting. This fight was disappointing, but I definitely feel that those were illegal shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

personality of a tad pole, hahaha I love it...so true. This guy sucks get him out of here, or atleast not on the main card. Honestly hes going nowhere.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

The dan henderson/rich franklin fight was just boring to me..and to a ton of other people..reasoning they scrapped it. I dont remember exact reasons because I barely remember the fight because I typicaly dont remember snoozefests.


And wanderlei's weight cut and lookin gassed early..that fight besides a few flurries and the last little exchange with elbows was boring.


----------



## T-Pain (Aug 26, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Hes a fan of T-Pain so that'll show you his intelligence level. Rich's last two fights were very exciting. This fight was disappointing, but I definitely feel that those were illegal shots to the back of the head.


Lol i'm not a fan of t-pain..i just picked a quick simple name TERROR . Don't insult me for stating my opinion because you're mad rich took a L


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

SSD said:


> I think Vitor gets a KO win here. He is focused and red hot off of his last few wins. Franklin looks to be in good shape but I just get the feeling that he wouldn't be able to compare to Vitor standing up. I don't see a grappling match out of this since they are pretty much even on the ground and I'm sure Franklin will want to finish this fight against one of the greatest strikers ever to move up the LHW food chain (even though this is at 195). Another aspect is Vitor's renewed love in karate. It may be the x-factor as it will give him better footwork, patience, and accuracy--something that is sure to take out the aggressive and brawling style of Franklin.
> 
> Prediction: Vitor Belfort knocks out Franklin in the middle of the second round with a nice punch combo.


I got to give credit where credit is due.. I called you out on your post and you were right on the money.. I was very wrong about Rich Frankin, perhaps his best days are behind him like you say..

Kuddos on your pick and your post!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

good win for belfort. i didnt think the fight would be that short.


----------



## Soze22 (Aug 9, 2009)

Incantation said:


> yeah, i'm sure you'd have more fun putting in some quality time with your right hand...stfu


That's your best defense for Franklin? How about being an actual fan of MMA and not just having a crush on Rich Franklin? Franklin is getting embarrassed out there, he's just fucked now, AS has his number and moving up in weight is just inevitable failure.. There isn't anything he can do now, maybe if this fight went different but it didn't.. he got KTFO..

He should not be headlining events and I will go as far as to say he won't ever do it again, co-main maybe, not main again.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Rich was a great poster boy for the UFC in it's early run to the top, but he'll never be able to compete against it's best athletes and strikers: Anderson, Vitor. 

The Phenom is back to knocking people's blocks off in the UFC, and looking very, very relaxed while doing so.

edit: for those who claim Vitor finished Rich with a shot to the back of the head, let's be honest. Rich was face down on the mat, with his legs splayed out like a frog. He made no effort to scramble to his feet or to defend himself from his strikes. He was clearly out cold. The punch to the back of the head, and the two subsequent strikes after that were irrelevant. The fight was over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

T-Pain said:


> The dan henderson/rich franklin fight was just boring to me..and to a ton of other people..reasoning they scrapped it. I dont remember exact reasons because I barely remember the fight because I typicaly dont remember snoozefests.
> 
> 
> And wanderlei's weight cut and lookin gassed early..that fight besides a few flurries and the last little exchange with elbows was boring.


Both those fights were phenomenal and some of the best main events in recent memory they were very exciting. I honestly can't even contemplate how somebody could consider them boring.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Vitor finished Rich quicker than Anderson did 

I don't think this is a blemish on Rich, unless you are saying his chin is suspect, and it's never seemed that way to me.

Vitor IS back.... wow, I think this is the first time I've seen a fighter actually make a comeback, normally once they lose the fire they never comeback. I really don't think there was any way to predict this, he didn't look good v Terry Martin, and the Lindland fight just looked like Lindland showing his age and wear.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank god I didn't buy this crap of a payperview,, I told everyone that this was a sorry card,, and it was,, :sarcastic12:


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

jongurley said:


> Thank god I didn't buy this crap of a payperview,, I told everyone that this was a sorry card,, and it was,, :sarcastic12:


I agree this was piss poor UFC show tonight.. Definetely not one to write home about..:thumbsdown:

Even Joe Rogan seemed half asleep at the post fight good night UFC breakdown..

Rich Franklin went silently into the night. Just folded like a cheap suit really in this one... I'm dissapointed in Rich I really thought he would make it a fight atleast. 

Give credit to Vitor though, he came out swinging and took Rich out and just about embarrassed him.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Vitor looked calm in there but still had really good hand speed.

Any guesses on who his next opponent is going to be? I know pre-fight Dana said something to the effect of 'If Vitor wins he's in line for a shot at Silva'....but even though he took out a top guy, he should probably have one more at actual MW.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Some people are never happy. The fights were all entertaining at least on the main card. 

I for one am really looking forward to Belfort's next fight.

A lot of questions were answered tonight. CC is basically finished, Belfort has a legitimate chance at a title run, Trigg sadly will never be champ again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A smarter, wiser Vitor. But still Vintage Vitor...good stuff. He should now await the outcome of Marquardt vs Hendo. I wouldn't mind seeing him get the immediate title shot against Silva. He's proved his bones in the organization a very long time ago already and recently as well. Definitely want to see him against Hendo too again and maybe even Wand.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I love Rich but I thought this would probably happen. It's a drag but it is what it is. Vitor just seemed to be the more powerful man. I thought Rich might be smart enough to extend him into the last two rounds and take advantage of Vitor's famous loss of power later in fights...wasn't to be.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Are all these noob trolls different posters or just the same person with different accounts?

It was a good event, not the greatest, but still v good.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I think franklin got caught. How many punches did vitor throw, 5? That was weird.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Rich was a great poster boy for the UFC in it's early run to the top, but he'll never be able to compete against it's best athletes and strikers: Anderson, Vitor.
> 
> The Phenom is back to knocking people's blocks off in the UFC, and looking very, very relaxed while doing so.
> 
> edit: for those who claim Vitor finished Rich with a shot to the back of the head, let's be honest. Rich was face down on the mat, with his legs splayed out like a frog. He made no effort to scramble to his feet or to defend himself from his strikes. He was clearly out cold. The punch to the back of the head, and the two subsequent strikes after that were irrelevant. The fight was over.


You need to really rewatch the fight. First off his legs werent sprawled out. Secondly he was supporting himself with his hands and trying to stand but was being pushed down by Vitor. Rich wasn't anywhere near out cold until the shot to the back of the head where he did go completly limp.

It sucks but the call was made I mean hell I didnt notice it till the replay and you cant just restart a fight after it's called off so theres nothing that can be done. 

Also I think Rich would have been put away at that point anyways, I was just stating that it sucks that it was a shot to the back of the head that finished it.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> You need to really rewatch the fight. First off his legs werent sprawled out. Secondly he was supporting himself with his hands and trying to stand but was being pushed down by Vitor. Rich wasn't anywhere near out cold until the shot to the back of the head where he did go completly limp.
> 
> It sucks but the call was made I mean hell I didnt notice it till the replay and you cant just restart a fight after it's called off so theres nothing that can be done.
> 
> Also I think Rich would have been put away at that point anyways, I was just stating that it sucks that it was a shot to the back of the head that finished it.


It may have been the shot to the back of the head that ended it but the left hook that Belfort landed while Franklin was going down definitely hurt him bad and made his face hit the floor..


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> I love Rich but I thought this would probably happen. It's a drag but it is what it is. Vitor just seemed to be the more powerful man. I thought Rich might be smart enough to extend him into the last two rounds and take advantage of Vitor's famous loss of power later in fights...wasn't to be.


I'm pretty sure Dana White and the UFC match makers see it that way too. Rich Franklin was a big draw in itself for Vitor Belford.. I would not be suprised if Belford's next fight is for the UFC title :thumbsup:

They surely won't match him with lessor compitition then Rich Franklin, that just wouldn't make sense to me..:confused03:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Here's my two cents...

Rich was out. To let the fight go any longer would only have delayed the inevitable. He stopped defending completely after an uppercut on the ground (I think). 

However, those shots to the back of the head are bull shit. What is with refs recently letting this crap go? I don't care that the fight was practically over. If Rich was that out, as I think he was, then Vitor could have just as easily landed shots to the face. IMO, because the ref hadn't stopped the fight yet, those shots to the back of the head (three of them to be exact) should have given Rich the benefit of the doubt and awarded him 5 minutes. 

What if I am wrong and Rich wasn't completely out? What if he was about to grab for a takedown until that first illegal blow landed? Do you see where I'm going here? It doesn't matter to me when an illegal blow happens... it is still illegal and warrants the same treatment whether it is at the beginning of the fight where the fighter looks fresh, or at the end when the fighter looks to be out.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

is the book of Davisty before or after Psalms?


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Here's my two cents...
> 
> Rich was out. To let the fight go any longer would only have delayed the inevitable. He stopped defending completely after an uppercut on the ground (I think).
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. Those shots were clearly illegal, not only hitting the back of the head, but they made Rich's head hit the ground. That would put anyone out. And that's illegal. If the fight wasn't stopped before (and it wasn't till Vitor hit Rich's head against the mat.

Another BS decision by the refs.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dana's usually pretty amped after a PPV. This time, he was very low energy. I thought he was going to fall asleep a couple times. He wanted to end the press conference fast, too. "Any more questions?"..."Any more questions?"

It's quantity vs. quality, man. I'd rather be chomping at the bit waiting for prime rib rather than gorging on third rate stale left over meatloaf at hometown buffet.

Goldie was not into it, either. 

It was just a really flat night of fights, overall. I hope this doesn't become a trend...




JIBBBY said:


> I agree this was piss poor UFC show tonight.. Definetely not one to write home about..:thumbsdown:
> 
> Even Joe Rogan seemed half asleep at the post fight good night UFC breakdown..
> 
> ...


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Dana's usually pretty amped after a PPV. This time, he was very low energy. I thought he was going to fall asleep a couple times. He wanted to end the press conference fast, too. "Any more questions?"..."Any more questions?"
> 
> It's quantity vs. quality, man. I'd rather be chomping at the bit waiting for prime rib rather than gorging on third rate stale left over meatloaf at hometown buffet.
> 
> ...



It's going to be a trend if they keep trying to make a card for every month. Quality over quantity any damn day. They should have a card every 3 months and it should be stacked. You're right nobody including dana, joe or goldie was really into last nights fights. Either was I. UFC 102 was pretty good though.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

YOURMOMWASHERE said:


> It's going to be a trend if they keep trying to make a card for every month. Quality over quantity any damn day. They should have a card every 3 months and it should be stacked. You're right nobody including dana, joe or goldie was really into last nights fights. Either was I. UFC 102 was pretty good though.


Dana has already said that next year is the busiest they have ever been. Sounds like there will be multiple months with 2 events.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

JIBBBY said:


> I'm pretty sure Dana White and the UFC match makers see it that way too. Rich Franklin was a big draw in itself for Vitor Belford.. I would not be suprised if Belford's next fight is for the UFC title :thumbsup:


Belfort hasn't earned a shot IMO. One fight does not make for a title shot. Get a couple of cage victories, pay your respects to the game, then maybe...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Well..... I was wrong about this fight.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

ufcrules said:


> Belfort hasn't earned a shot IMO. One fight does not make for a title shot. Get a couple of cage victories, pay your respects to the game, then maybe...


Well, Dana White and his match makers didn't wait too long with Brock Lesnar to get a title shot, right? He was too big a money draw to wait.. Belford will sell pay per view tickets now that he destroyed Franklin too.. This is why I could see a possible title shot in Belford's next UFC fight.. It's not completely out of reason..

Remember - The UFC is big business first, earning a title shot is the right and fair thing to do, yes, but in big business where the dollors and PPV draw interest really dictates fighter match ups, fairness goes right out the window sometimes..


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> Belfort hasn't earned a shot IMO. One fight does not make for a title shot. Get a couple of cage victories, pay your respects to the game, then maybe...


Vitor is on a 5 fight win streak and former LHW champion in ufc, doesn't really need to prove much more than that in my opinion.
Silva had 1 fight win "streak" before coming to UFC, beat Leben and somehow got a title shot for it. If the current champ in Vitor's disivion got his shot that easily I don't think anyone can bitch if Vitor gets his shot next too.

Obviously Hendo deserves the shot more than Vitor does, but as he already had 1 shot at Silva before I don't mind Vitor getting his shot before Hendo in this case.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

What's next for Vitor? An epic beatdown at the hands of Spider.

What's next for Rich? Whatever he wants. Except a title shot of course.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe Vitor could give Anderson Silva a battle on his feet.. He sure knocked out Lindland and Franklin in a hurry on his feet.

Silva and Machida are probably the best strikers at or around that weight class. However, I would still like to see a Vitor vs. Spider Silva matchup..

Although, I may one of the few that stil think Dan Henderson can take out Silva if they go at it again.. Dan would just need to take Silva down and beat on him like he did in round 1 of their first fight. Silva can be beat on the ground, he can be taken down fairly easily too..


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vitor has a great chin, intelligent, explosive and fast. He's a big problem for Anderson. It will be a really good fight, can't wait.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody else notice how much smaller Belfort looked for this fight than any of his previous fights? I'm talking HUGE difference in muscle mass. He definitely has gotten off of the 'programme' because of UFC roid testing. And I know that it was a 10 lbs lower catchweight fight but man, is his muscle definition diminished.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Diokhan said:


> Vitor is on a 5 fight win streak and former LHW champion in ufc, doesn't really need to prove much more than that in my opinion.
> Silva had 1 fight win "streak" before coming to UFC, beat Leben and somehow got a title shot for it. If the current champ in Vitor's disivion got his shot that easily I don't think anyone can bitch if Vitor gets his shot next too.
> 
> Obviously Hendo deserves the shot more than Vitor does, but as he already had 1 shot at Silva before I don't mind Vitor getting his shot before Hendo in this case.


Wouldn't surprise me if he gets one but that still doesn't make it right. I think it's unfair to all the active guys who have been working their way up the ladder for years in the UFC.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I want to see Nate Marquardt fight Vitor. Would be fun.


----------



## JIBBBY (Sep 18, 2009)

SimplyNate said:


> I want to see Nate Marquardt fight Vitor. Would be fun.


Besides Anderson Silva fighting Vitor, Nate would be a great second choice in my eyes too. Or Dan Henderson even..

However, I think Vitor would knock out Nate, I do believe Nates chin can be suspect at times. With Vitor's speed and striking abilities Nate could get tapped on the chin and put out.

Anderson Silva would be a different story.. He probably has the best chin in MMA right now.. I do think Anderson Silva could take Vitor Belfords best shots and still come back in the later rounds and beat him like a bad habbit..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Vitor's a nice option. He's not tainted by a KO or submission loss like Nate or Hendo are. 

The fate of the MW division is unclear. Anderson is so dominant, he makes everyone else look like a hack. A cheap hack.


----------



## Tacx0911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Anderson will have a lot of pressure behind him in defending his title. If he performs the way he did against Cote and Leites, he's in deep trouble squaring off against Belfort.


----------

